# QPAD MK-85 von PS/2, USB, NKOR und von Konstruktionsfehlern: Kleine exkursion!



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

Als allererstes möchte ich hier sagen das es die beste Tastatur ist die ich je hatte, nicht das hier ein falsches Bild einsteht. 
Warum ich den Thread auf mache hat den Grund das es doch ein paar übelste Macken gibt die nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollten besonders für die User die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich diese sau teure Mecha zu kaufen.

Erstens, die Bandbreite ist so groß die, die MK-85 benötigt das man so gut wie nichts an den vorhandenen USB Hub anschließen kann ohne das es zu übelsten Lags bei der Tasteneingabe kommt.
Der Grund hier für ist das NKRO das diese Tastatur über USB bietet, als einzige der Welt. Das wird realisiert dadurch das immer sechs Tasten zu einem USB Devices zusammen gefasst werden, die Tastatur also für den Computer aus vielen USB Geräten besteht. Dieser Trick wird benötigt da der USB Port pro Puls/Takt nur etwa 6 Tasteneingaben übertragen kann, der Rest wird dann ihn einem kleinen Cache der Tastatur gespeichert so fern sie einen besitzt.
Der USB Port kann leider nicht so wie die PS/2 Schnittstelle in Echtzeit die Eingabe der Tastatur verarbeiten sonder muss erst zwischenspeichern bis der Computer den USB Port erneut abfragt, (Polling).


Um Missverständnisse vor zu beugen, das Problem mit USB ist nicht die eigentlich Bandbreite sonder die Menge an Daten die ein USB Port pro Gerät/Device übertragen kann! 

PS/2
Es ist ein alter IBM Standard der Interrupt gesteuert ist, man kann bei ihm von einer aktiven Eingabe sprechen! Das heißt die Tastatur melden das eine Eingabe erfolgt ist, dadurch wird sofort ein Interrupt ausgelöst und der Computer holt die Daten sofort ab! 
Dies läuft dann alles in Echtzeit ab.

USB
Dieser Standard funktioniert im Prinzip genau anders herum. USB besitzt keinen Interrupt der ausgelöst werden könnte sondern der Computer fragt in gewissen Abständen alle angeschlossenen Geräte am USB Port ab (Polling).
Nun können aber pro angeschlossenen Devices an den USB Port, keine 104 Zeichen gleichzeitig übertragen werden  sonder nur ca. 6.

Genau da sitzt jetzt das Problem, die Microsoft Sidewander x4 und jetzt die QPAD MK-85 haben das Problem so gelöst das dem USB Port/Computer einfach mehrere Devices vorgegaukelt werden, so das mehr als 6 Zeichen übertragen werden können.

Dies ist jetzt alles sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt und wer will kann sich hier genau informieren:
"Anti-Ghosting" entmystifiziert : Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest

Also ist streng genommen der alte PS/2 Standard die bessere Schnittstelle für einen Tastatur oder Maus. Bei der MK-80 wurde dem auch noch Rechnung getragen und der Tastatur einen PS/2 Anschluss spendiert. Leider hat man das bei der MK-85 aus Kompatibilität Gründen nicht mehr gemacht. Viele neue Mainboards haben so einen Anschluss nicht mehr.
Der Aufwand ist dann natürlich ungleich höher was auch der Preis der MK-85 widerspiegelt.

Nächster Kritikpunkt:
Man hat der MK-85 zwei Audio Ports spendiert und zwar einen Mic und einen Headphone Anschluss, extra für Headsets oder Mic und Kopfhörer.
Dies ist im Prinzip sehr löblich wenn man es richtig ausführt. Diese zwei Anschlüsse werden "nur" durchgeschliffen weshalb es seltsam ist das es nicht funktioniert und zwar geht es hier um den ominösen Mic 3.5 Klinken Anschluss der ein übles und lautes fiepen erzeugt wen die Tastatur Beleuchtung nicht aus oder auf voll geschalltet ist. Also hat es etwas mit der Dimmung zu tun.
Dieser Fehler tritt nicht nur bei manchen MK-85 auf sondern bei allen, weswegen man von einer Fehlkonstruktion sprechen kann, liegt wohl am Platinen Layout!

So das war im Prinzip meine Kritik an der MK-85. Die Frage ist natürlich jetzt sollte man dann nicht besser zur billigeren MK-80 greifen. Das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen da die MK-80 auch ihre Macken hat. Eine die mich besonders stört ist der Punkt das die MK-80 ihre Beleuchtungseinstellung nicht speichert weswegen man sie bei jedem PC neu Start einstellen/aktivieren muss, sie ist bei ihr Standard auf "aus" geschaltet.

So das war es was ich aus zu setzen hätte und ich hoffe doch das QPAD sich diese Kritik zu Herzen nimmt und bei der MK-90 alles richtig macht.

mfg Hulk

ps. es war mir ein Vergnügen diesen kleinen Artikel auf der Mecha QPAD MK-85 Pro Gamer zu schreiben!!!!!!!


----------



## OctoCore (1. August 2012)

*AW: QPAD MK-85, ein paar Kritikpunkte!*

Achso - der integrierte Hub wird auch durch den eigentlichen Tastatur-USB-stecker befeuert? Eigentlich hatte ich angenommen, dass der Hub einen extra Stecker hat, wie bei manch anderer Tastatur. Die meisten USB-Tastaturen (gilt auch für Mäuse) nutzen ja nicht einmal die schnelleren USB2.0-Möglichkeiten sondern tickern gemütlich mit USB 1.1 dahin.
Die zu übertragenden Daten werden in Pakete geschnürt und diese Pakete werden gepollt. Bei 1.1 ist - mal unabhängig von der theoretischen Bandbreite - der Kuchen bei etwas über 1 MB/s gegessen. Wenn man 8 Bit pro Zeichen ansetzt, wären das immer noch über 1 Mio. Anschläge pro Sekunde - das bringt auch keine erfahrene Kraft aus einem Schreibbüro auf die Tastatur. 

Die hat wohl tatsächlich nur einen Stecker - dann ist die Tastatur wohl auch als 2.0-Device angemeldet, auch wenn die Tastatur selbst nicht unbedingt mit der USB 2.0-Höchstrate arbeiten muss und es wahrscheinlich auch nicht tut.

Bei deiner Erklärung habe ich ein Problem - wenn je drei Tasten aus Rechnersicht (also auch der von Windows) ein USB-Device darstellen - dann müssten im Gerätemanager doch eigentlich auch entsprechend viele Geräte auftauchen. 
Da humpelt auch die Erklärung von Tom's Hardware zu dem Thema, auch bei der X4. 
So gut wie jede USB-Tastatur mit ein bisschen Schnickschnack und Makroprogrammierung erscheint als mehrere Geräte in Windows - das hat aber erstmal nichts mit der Nkeysache zu tun.

Die Aufteilung in Kleingruppen zweifle ich nicht an - aber dafür braucht es keine USB-Umstandskrämerei sondern einen cleveren internen Keyboardcontroller, der dort ständig lauert, die Anschläge abpasst und und schön darauf achtet, dass die in der richtigen Reihenfolge bleiben - ähnlich wie das über PS/2 geschieht (PS/2 hat dafür einen eigenen Prozessor, den Tastaturcontroller 8042 bzw. zu dem Oldie kompatibel, im Rechner) - und dann kann der Kontroller seine Beute in Päckchen schnüren und an die USB-Abteilung weiterreichen. Ziemlich aufwändig - aber nicht umsonst hält Qpad auch ganz schön die Hand dafür auf. Denn bis auf dieses Feature unterscheiden sich die 85 ja nicht von der 80er-Serie, was jetzt den Bauteileaufwand angeht.Wenn man mal von LED-Farbe und Switches absieht, ist alles andere identisch.


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2012)

*AW: QPAD MK-85, ein paar Kritikpunkte!*



> Die meisten USB-Tastaturen (gilt auch für Mäuse) nutzen ja nicht einmal die schnelleren USB2.0-Möglichkeiten sondern tickern gemütlich mit USB 1.1 dahin.


 
Was suboptimal wäre, denn auch im _Interrupt Transfer Modus_, der von Mäusen und Tastaturen genutzt wird bietet USB 2.0 Vorteile- und zwar bei der Latenz: minimal 125µs während USB 1.0 nur 1ms bietet.

Manche Mäuse treiben das ja bekanntermaßen sogar noch auf die Spitze indem Treiber mitgeliefert werden, mit denen man den USB übertakten kann um noch geringere Latenzen zu erzielen.

PS/2 bewegt sich bei der Latenz soweit ich weiß übrigens bei ~750µs-2ms, es gibt hier große Unterschiede zwischen den Tastaturen, da der Takt im Standard nicht wirklich definiert ist.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (1. August 2012)

Im übrigen sind es genau 6 Zeichen die pro USB Anschluss übertragen werden können + modifier( strg, alt)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind es genau 6 Zeichen die pro USB Anschluss übertragen werden können + modifier( strg, alt)


 
Könntest du mir einen Link geben, dann verbessere ich das gleich!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (1. August 2012)

Test: Gigabyte Osmium (Seite 3) - ComputerBase, ziemlich weit untern
Test: Qpad MK-50 & MK-85 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase hier steht auch was, allerdings wird in beiden Fällen 
vergessen zu erwähnen, das die Modifier dazu kommen.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. August 2012)

*AW: QPAD MK-85, ein paar Kritikpunkte!*

  Da habe ich jetzt aber ein schlechtes gewissen denn beide bemängelten  Probleme waren mir sehr wohl bekannt. Allerdings habe ich bei Tastaturen  an eingebauten Sound-Jacks und einem USB-Hub null Interesse so können  solche Details natürlich mal aus dem Fokus verschwinden. Da Du aber  sonnst sehr zufrieden scheinst ist mein schlechtes gewissen ein ganz  ganz kleines.

 Grundsätzlich sollte man an solchen USB-Hub's keine Maus, Externe  Festplatte, Soundkarte(USB-Headset) o.ä. anschließen. Sollte man gerade  Spielen hat auch ein USB-Stick daran nichts verloren.
 Im "Office" Modus kann man da alles mögliche dranhängen, beim Gaming besser nix.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nun können aber pro angeschlossenen Devices an  den USB Port, keine 104 Zeichen gleichzeitig übertragen werden  sonder  nur ca. 3.


Die USB grenze sind 6 "normale" Tasten + mindestens 2 Modifier Key's,  das macht ein Minimum von 8 möglichen Tasten Kombinationen die  gleichzeitig übertragen werden. Das ist allerdings noch nicht das  Maximum dies liegt bei 6 "normalen" Tasten + allen 8 Modifier  Key's  (L-Shift, R-Shift, L-Strg, R-Strg, L-Win, R-Win, L-Alt, R-Alt), macht  insgesamt 14 Tasten. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der Grund hier für ist das NKRO das diese Tastatur über USB bietet, als  einzige der Welt. Das wird realisiert dadurch das immer drei Tasten zu  einem USB Devices zusammen gefasst werden, die Tastatur also für den  Computer aus vielen USB Geräten besteht.


Es sind dann wohl doch deutlich mehr als 3 Tasten, vermutlich mindestens  6. Wie OctoCore schon richtig bemerkt hat geschieht dies Tastatur  intern, Tasteneingaben werden intern gesammelt und der reihe nach  abgearbeitet, das Betriebssystem bekommt davon nichts mit, dies  geschieht bei 1000Hz Polling so schnell das quasi alle 105 Tasten (das  DE-Layout hat 105 Tasten)gleichzeitig übertragen werden.
Das Hauptproblem solcher Tricksereien ist die Inkompatibilität mit einigen BS wie z.b. Mac OS.



Superwip schrieb:


> PS/2 bewegt sich bei der Latenz soweit ich weiß übrigens bei ~750µs-2ms, es gibt hier große Unterschiede zwischen den Tastaturen, da der Takt im Standard nicht wirklich definiert ist.


 Der PS/2 hat keinen Takt daher ist der auch nicht definiert. Die Latenz entsteht hier in den Tastaturen selbst und da gibt es wie Du richtig Schreibst große Unterschiede.


Wenn man sich an oben genannte regeln beim USB-Hub hält sind USB und  PS/2 nahezu gleichwertig, die größte Latenz sitzt hier in beiden fällen  vor der Tastatur...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Test: Gigabyte Osmium (Seite 3) - ComputerBase, ziemlich weit untern
> Test: Qpad MK-50 & MK-85 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase hier steht auch was, allerdings wird in beiden Fällen
> vergessen zu erwähnen, das die Modifier dazu kommen.


 
Super Danke, ja die Modifier lass ich auch weg das wird zu kompliziert. 6 Tasten reichen ob jetzt shift oder STRG noch dazu kommen ist wurscht. Wollte ja keine Doktorarbeit schreiben, heheheh! 
Also noch mal danke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

*moparcrazy* mach dir kein Kopf ohne die Probleme hätt ich mich nie so intensiv mit der Sache auseinander gesetzt und ich lerne gern dazu.
Habs ja oben geschrieben bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil. 
Muss dich aber berichtigen hab selbst im Office/Desktop betrieb übleste Lags gehabt als ich meinen G700 Empfänger an der Tastatur angeschlossen hatte, läuft auch auf 1000 Polling Rate!

Also noch mal danke für deine wirklich gute und kompetente Beratung!!!


----------



## moparcrazy (1. August 2012)

Hab ja auch nur ein ganz ganz klitzekleines schlechtes gewissen!
Gut, das G700 Geschoss hat natürlich auch nix an dem Hub zu suchen. Es sei denn Du schraubst die auf 125Hz runter.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. August 2012)

Dennoch finde ich, könnte man für den Preis von min. 130€ einen separaten USB Anschluss erwarten (wenn schon an der Tastatur integrierte Ports vorhanden sind). Denn so macht das ganze nicht wirklich Sinn, da wäre weniger eher mehr. Ich selbst habe aber auch keine USB Armut und kann locker auf die Anschlüsse an der Qpad verzichten. Sehr gut gelöst ist es so halt trotzdem nicht, auch was die durchgeschleiften Klinken-Anschlüsse für Headsets betrifft.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

Jo der Audioausgang läuft ja super hab da meinen 200€ teuren AKG K550 dran angeschlossen über meine Asus Xonar DX und da stimmt alles. Keine Nebengeräusche oder änliches nur halt das Mic zickt rum. Muss man halt wenn man es benutzt die Beleuchtung ganz ab oder aufdrehen das ist alles.
Der Hub ist halt raus geschmissenes Geld das ist alles, total sinnlos das Teil. Ich mein die hat am Anfang ca. 150€ gekostet und so lang ist die noch nicht auf dem Markt, da hätten sie da ein wenig sparen können und dafür eine besser Handballenauflage spendieren können.
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich das ist jammern auf aller höchsten Level!
Ich bin dennoch ob den ganzen Problemen zu behaupten das sie mit Abstand die beste Tastatur auf dem Mark ist!!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. August 2012)

Ja, mit dieser Tastatur hat man auf jeden Fall ein feines Stück Enthusiastentechnik. Habe sie übrigens über Ebay bei Mindfactory mit kostenlosem Versand für 129,99€ bekommen.  Ob es nun die beste mechanische ist, nun ja, da gibt's bestimmt das ein oder andere Veto - gemessen an den Bedürfnissen eines jeden einzelnen. Eine Deck Legend oder Filco Majestouch ist mit Sicherheit auch was tolles...


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

> Der PS/2 hat keinen Takt daher ist der auch nicht definiert. Die Latenz entsteht hier in den Tastaturen selbst und da gibt es wie Du richtig Schreibst große Unterschiede.



PS/2 hat sehrwohl einen Takt.

Er ist aber nicht standardisiert und wird vom Controller der Tastatur vorgegeben; dieser Referenztakt wird dann über die _Taktleitung_ mit dem PC synchronisiert.

Der Takt ist dabei maßgeblich für die Latenz verantwortlich; die Übertragung eines Kommandos benötigt jedenfalls 11 Taktzyklen: 1 Startbit + 8 Datenbits + 1 Paritätsbit + 1 Stopbit.

Eines dieser Kommandos steht für das Drücken oder Loslassen einer Taste; die Latenz entspricht im Wesentlichen der Zeit, die es dauert um diesn Scan-Code zu übertragen, unter Umständen kommt aber noch anderes hinzu, etwa Fehlerkorrektur bei einem Übertragungsfehler, wenn mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt sind bzw. werden dauert es auch länger, da dann Tasten im Puffer des Tastaturcontrollers gespeichert und der Reihe nach übertragen werden.

Der Takt bewegt sich soweit ich weiß nur im Bereicht von *~*10kHz -wobei nocheinmal zu betonen ist, dass er von Tastatur zu Tastatur stark schwanken kann-. Selbst bei 20kHz hätten wir damit aber immernoch eine Latenz von 550µs+, bei 10kHz wären es 1,1ms+.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der Grund hier für ist das NKRO das diese Tastatur über USB bietet, als einzige der Welt.


 
Die QPAD ist nicht die einzige Tastatur die das kann. Die Noppoo Choc Mini war schon vorher auf dem Markt und hat auch volles NKRO über USB. 

[Review] Noppoo Choc Mini Mechanical Keyboad Cherry MX Brown. NKRO under USB.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

> Die QPAD ist nicht die einzige Tastatur die das kann. Die Noppoo Choc Mini war schon vorher auf dem Markt und hat auch volles NKRO über USB.


 
Und das ohne die Nachteile, denn sie hat keinen USB Hub


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2012)

Wusste ich nicht das es schon vorher eine gab, hab nur das wiedergegeben was ich vielen Tests gelesen hatte, ob jeetzt Chip oder PC Welt und und und.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der Takt bewegt sich soweit ich weiß nur im Bereicht von *~*10kHz -wobei nocheinmal zu betonen ist, dass er von Tastatur zu Tastatur stark schwanken kann-. Selbst bei 20kHz hätten wir damit aber immernoch eine Latenz von 550µs+, bei 10kHz wären es 1,1ms+.


 
Das müsste höher liegen. Razer hat seinerzeit Polling-Raten bei Mäusen von bis zu 200 Hz gehabt (Logitech bis 150) und ich glaube nicht, dass man einen kompletten XY-Poll samt Overhead in 50 Bit unterbringen kann.


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

Naja ... bevor sich die USB-Mäuse auf breiter Front durchgesetzt hatten, war es immer schon ein "Geheimtipp" für Zocker, den Übertragungsfaktor für PS/2 bzw. den 8042 in der Win-Registry hochzusetzen. Nannte sich aber "Samplerate" und nicht "Pollingirgendwas".  Nicht das ich jemals einen Unterschied festgestellt hätte ... 
Die "Zockermäuse" haben wohl auch nicht mehr getan, als den Wert hochzuschrauben. Aber im Prinzip gings auch bei langweiligen Standardmäusen. 

Was die MK-85 angeht - die hängt wohl auch intern an ihrem USB-Hub - anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen bei nur einem Stecker. Wer weiß, was sie da treibt - ich würde mal auf Firmwareupdates lauern. Oder andere Ports am Rechner durchtesten - ist auch eine Frage des Stromversorgung - immerhin muss der eine Port das Beleuchtungsfeuerwerk besaften, den Hub und was man noch an den Hub stöpselt.
Bei anderen Tastaturen ist der Hub eher unkritisch, weil der völlig unabhängig von der eigentlichen Tastatur ist - also bei denen mit extra USB-Stecker für den Hub, also z.B. bei den 80er Qpads und bei den Razermodellen

Das Pfeifen - da kann man noch von Glück sagen, das die Dimmung nur in die Audiokabel einschlägt und nicht noch was anderes zu echten mechanischen Schwingungen anregt, die man ohne elektronisch aufgerüstete Ohren hören kann. Ist oft ein Problem bei Leucht-Keyboards.

Nachtrag: Wundert mich ja, dass die Zockertastaturhersteller nicht auch die Samplerate bei PS/2 hochgesetzt haben und das mit saftigen Marketingsprüchen beworben haben (oder ich habe es - wieder mal - einfach nicht bemerkt) - bei USB und 1000Hz-Polling tun sie's ja auch.
Jetzt ist es zu spät - alle bereiten sich auf den PS/2-Tod und die endgültige Verbannung von Mainboards vor.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

Wie ich mittlerweile herausfinden konnte beträgt die PS/2 Frequenz laut Standard tatsächlich nur 10-16,7kHz; eine höhere Frequenz ist zwar möglich, sorgt aber für potentielle Inkompatibilitäten (was man gegebenenfalls umgehen könnte, indem man den Controller so Programmiert, dass er diesen Fall erkennt und auf einen Kompatibilitätsmodus mit geringerer Frequenz umschaltet).

Viel mehr als 20kHz sollten dennoch keinesfalls möglich sein.

-> http://www.marjorie.de/ps2/ps2.pdf


----------



## moparcrazy (2. August 2012)

Hier noch eine (verblüffend) ähnliche quelle: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=12&ved=0CH8QFjAL&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uni-koblenz.de%2F~physik%2Finformatik%2FECC%2Fps2.pdf&ei=SeAaUO_TMM7Zsgb1qIHoBw&usg=AFQjCNEp7bFYC3gQcobv0Cgm2-L0Zh0-Jw Frage mich wer hat hier bei wem gekupfert und von wem in welcher Sprache ist das original?!

So, nochmal.
Hier werden definitiv Äpfel und Birnen verglichen und obendrein auch noch miteinander gleichgesetzt. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu anstrengend... Deshalb versuch ich's jetzt mal andersherum.
@Superwip: Warum spricht man bei PS/2 von einer "Direkteingabe"? Und, wie reagiert der PS/2 Controller im Rechner auf eine Tasteneingabe? Wofür *genau* ist die Taktung des PS/2 Signals?

Und noch einen für die alten Hasen: An welcher Taktschraube hat man bei der PS/2 Verbindung gedreht?


----------



## Bandou (2. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Frage mich wer hat hier bei wem gekupfert und von wem in welcher Sprache ist das original?!


 
Guck mal bei den Quellenangaben ?  Mein Kommilitone aus Koblenz hat gekupfert, aber erlaubt da die Quelle mit angegeben wurde


----------



## moparcrazy (2. August 2012)

Ups, hab ich übersehen.


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2012)

> @Superwip: Warum spricht man bei PS/2 von einer "Direkteingabe"? Und, wie reagiert der PS/2 Controller im Rechner auf eine Tasteneingabe? Wofür *genau* ist die Taktung des PS/2 Signals?
> 
> Und noch einen für die alten Hasen: An welcher Taktschraube hat man bei der PS/2 Verbindung gedreht?


 
Bei PS/2 spricht man von "Direkteingabe", weil das Drücken oder Loslassen einer Taste diese Zustandsänderung an den PC übermittelt wird.

Bei USB dagegen wird in regelmäßigen Intervallen übermittelt, welche Tasten aktuell gedrückt sind, die minimale Dauer eines solchen Intervalls entspricht der minimalen Latenz.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Übertragen eines PS/2 Signals 11 Taktzyklen dauert. Die Taktleitung des PS/2 Signals ist dabei dafür zuständig den PS/2 Controller der Tastatur mit dem im PC zu synchronisieren.

Angesichts eines maximalen standardisierten Taks von 16,7kHz beträgt die Minimale Latenz von PS/2 demnach also 658,7µs, bei 10MHz sind es 1,1ms, bei USB 2.0 sind es dagegen, wie gesagt, lediglich 125µs (62,25µs im Mittel).

Sowohl bei USB als auch bei PS/2 kann man an der Taktschraube drehen und die Latenz so weiter verringern; bei USB muss das PC seitig erfolgen (etwa über entsprechende Treiber), bei PS/2 von Seiten der Tastatur oder der Maus; dabei besteht aber die Gefahr, dass man zu PCs, die den höheren Takt nicht mitmachen nichtmehr kompatibel ist; wollte man die mit USB 2.0 möglichen 125µs erreichen müsste man den Takt bereits auf 88kHz anheben, dass das in der Praxis wohl eher nicht möglich ist sollte offensichtlich sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2012)

So das hab ich dazu im iNet gefunden:

*USB und der sogenannte "Input-Lag"*

  Wir wissen bereits, dass die Pakete mit den Informationen über die  Tastatureingaben vom Controller nur in gewissen (wenn auch sehr kleinen)  Zeitabständen abgeholt werden. Bei einer Abtast-Rate (Polling-Rate) von  beispielsweise 125 Hz wird somit nur alle 8ms eine Abfrage ausgelöst.  Im ungünstigsten Fall bleibt also eine Tastatureingabe dann erst einmal  8ms "liegen", bevor sie abgeholt wird. Im statistischen Mittel liegt die  Verzögerung in diesem Beispiel dann bei ca. 4ms, wobei sich die  einzelnen Ereignisse um 0 bis 8 ms verzögern können. Natürlich lässt  sich diese Abtastrate mittels Treiber (oder Tools) auch erhöhen. Manche  Geräte arbeiten mit bis zu 1000Hz, wobei der "Lag" dann maximal bei nur  noch einer Millisekunde liegt und der Interrupt-basierten  PS/2-Schnittstelle in nichts nachsteht. Theoretisch zumindest.

Quelle:
Anschluss-Sache: PS/2 vs. USB vs. QPad : QPad MK-85 und MK-50 im Test - Rote Offensive der mechanischen Taster


----------



## moparcrazy (3. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bei PS/2 spricht man von "Direkteingabe", weil das Drücken oder Loslassen einer Taste diese Zustandsänderung an den PC übermittelt wird.


 *Sofort* übermittelt wird.



Superwip schrieb:


> Bei USB dagegen wird in regelmäßigen Intervallen übermittelt, welche Tasten aktuell gedrückt sind, die minimale Dauer eines solchen Intervalls entspricht der minimalen Latenz.


 Ja genau, eben nicht sofort. Im Idealfall bei 1000Hz Polling aber ebenso schnell wie über PS/2.



Superwip schrieb:


> Angesichts eines maximalen standardisierten Taks von 16,7kHz beträgt die Minimale Latenz von PS/2 demnach also 658,7µs, bei 10MHz sind es 1,1ms, bei USB 2.0 sind es dagegen, wie gesagt, lediglich 125µs (62,25µs im Mittel).


Jetzt ist bei Dir und Deiner rechnerrei USB also schneller als PS/2 ??? Da fällt mir dann nun wirklich nichts mehr zu ein.


Wie um alles in der Welt ist es dann möglich das ein gutes PS/2 Keyboard ein *echtes* Full-N-Key Rollover ohne jegliche Lag's über diese Lahme Verbindung zustande bringt? Etwas das kein USB Board ohne eben einige Trickserei und dadurch gewisse Nachteile kann...


----------



## OctoCore (3. August 2012)

Das ist der Punkt: da ist der 8042 im PC - der sagt: "Hey - warte mal eben, mein Großer, ich habe da 'nen Tastendruck für dich. Nimm mir den mal ab!". Die Tastatur bzw. ihr Kumpel auf dem Motherboard bestimmt die Lieferung und die Abnahme, nicht der PC. Das ist der eigentliche Gag. Die relativ lahme Verbindung spielt keine Rolle - die ist immer noch schnell genug. Die Höchstrate ist total unwichtig, solange eine Mindestrate nicht unterschritten wird.

Nachtrag: Die NKR-Geschichte ist dann nur eine Frage der Schaltmatrix im Keyboard selbst. Bei der alten Cherry hier, die kein NKR kann, weil andere Keys in der Nähe nicht auf die Leitungen zugreifen können, wenn eine Taste gedrückt ist, lässt sich das mit einem Skalpell, einem Sack voller Dioden, einem Lötkolben und viel Geduld nachrüsten. 

Die USB-Unfähigkeit für NKRO ist kein USB-Problem (wie entsprechende Tastaturen ja beweisen) sondern liegt eher daran, dass die entsprechende Kontrollerintelligenz fehlt, die IBM damals mit dem Tastaturprozessor eingebaut hat (der aber noch andere Aufgaben hatte). Die war eigentlich immer überdimensioniert und für Kritiker einer der Beweise für das ineffiziente IBM-PC-Design. 
Bis vor Kurzem hat praktisch kein Hahn nach NKRO und Co. gekräht - die Diskussion darum (außerhalb von Nerdkreisen) ist vergleichsweise jung. 
PS/2 ist für Gamer-Tastaturhersteller eine feine Sache - ist alles schon da im Rechner, selbst muss man kaum noch was tun. Ist vor allem billig. 
Wenn man das komplett in die Tastatur bringen will, kostet das Geld. 
Aber inzwischen wirds ja wohl immer öfter gemacht - ganz einfach weil sie müssen.
Intel hat den 8042 im Chipset inzwischen totgelegt, und die Mainboardhersteller haben keine Lust, bis in alle Ewigkeit einen Zusatzchip aufs Board zu kleben.
Der Gamer ist inzwischen so dressiert, dass es ihm nichts mehr ausmacht, mehr Geld hinzulegen, so das Hersteller sich nicht mehr Sorgen um Akzeptanzprobleme machen müssen.


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2012)

> *Sofort* übermittelt wird.


 
Ja, die Übermittlung wird (abhängig vom Tastaturcontroller) sofort begonnen, dauert aber in jedem Fall mindestens eben 11 Taktzyklen, also mindestens 658,7µs bei maximalem Standardtakt.



> Ja genau, eben nicht sofort. Im Idealfall bei 1000Hz Polling aber ebenso schnell wie über PS/2.


 
Ja, dennoch muss USB nicht langsamer sein- im Gegenteil: zumindest USB 2.0 ist in jedem Fall schneller.

Wie auch immer; wir reden hier in jedem Fall über weniger als 0,001 Sekunden...



> Jetzt ist bei Dir und Deiner rechnerrei USB also schneller als PS/2 ??? Da fällt mir dann nun wirklich nichts mehr zu ein.


 
USB *2.0* ist im *Idealfall* schneller, sogar deutlich schneller, als PS/2, das ist unbestreitbar.



> Wie um alles in der Welt ist es dann möglich das ein gutes PS/2 Keyboard ein *echtes* Full-N-Key Rollover ohne jegliche Lag's über diese Lahme Verbindung zustande bringt? Etwas das kein USB Board ohne eben einige Trickserei und dadurch gewisse Nachteile kann...


 
N-Key Rollover hat damit *nichts* zu tun:

Bei PS/2 wird eben eine Zustandsänderung der Tasten übertragen (Drücken oder Loslassen), daher gibt es hier auch keine Begrenzung, wie viele Tasten maximal gedrückt sein dürfen; bei USB wird dagegen in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen (bei USB 2.0 eben minimal 125µs) der aktuelle Zustand übertragen (welche Tasten sind aktuell gedrückt?); da nur eine Begrenzte Anzahl an Tasten in einem Datenpaket aufgenommen werden können ist auch das KRO in diesem Fall durch die Schnittstelle begrenzt.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. August 2012)

Beim NKRO ging es mir nur darum zu verdeutlichen welche Datenmengen hier *sofort* und *augenblicklich* übertragen werden.

Mir geht es auch nicht darum den PS/2 Anschluss schön zu reden oder ihm hinterher zu trauern... USB 1.0 als Verbindung zur Tastatur, vom Hersteller richtig verbaut und vom Benutzer mit der Einhaltung einiger regeln benutzt, ist schnell genug.

@OctoCore: Ganz so leicht ist es dann aber doch nicht bei Deiner Cherry mit dem NKRO, die Platine bzw der Controller muss auch was mit Deinen Dioden anzufangen wissen...



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die USB-Unfähigkeit für NKRO ist kein USB-Problem


Und damit bin ich dann hier endgültig raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaue hier sicher noch das eine oder andere mal rein, um Herzhaft zu lachen, ernsthaft Teilnehmen kann ich hier aber mit Sicherheit nicht mehr...


----------



## OctoCore (3. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> @OctoCore: Ganz so leicht ist es dann aber doch nicht bei Deiner Cherry mit dem NKRO, die Platine bzw der Controller muss auch was mit Deinen Dioden anzufangen wissen...



Klar - aber Umbauanleitungen existieren wohl. Die Platine ist eh kein Problem, höchstens der Controller. Nicht das ich so masochistisch wäre, mir das anzutun.



> Und damit bin ich dann hier endgültig raus.



 Habe ich mir fast gedacht, das sowas kommt. jetzt stellst du dich aber an. 

Aber ernsthaft - die Paketgröße bei USB ist variabel, aber begrenzt, na und? Wer sagt denn, dass alles in einem Paket stecken muss - das ist kein Argument gegen NKRO über USB. Überhaupt wird da so manches an den haaren herbeigezogen und da herrscht ein wildes Durcheinander von Mythos und Wahrheit. Fakt ist, das aktuelle Tastaturen mit entsprechenden Controllern da keine Probleme haben, wie man sieht. Ohne Hexenwerk über USB, mal davon abgesehn das sie als Verbundgeräte daher kommen, siehe unten. Aber das hat so auch nichts mit NKRO zu tun.

Euer Hickhack über Übertragungsraten und Latenzen ist eher ein Streit um Kaisers Bart.
Die Pollingrate bestimmt nur den Abfrageintervall, wenn dann geantwortet wird, wird erstmal übertragen - und die Übertragungsrate hat mit der Pollingrate garnichts zu tun. (USB-)Tastaturen und Mäuse arbeiten in der Regel im Low-Speed-Interruptmodus (wobei der Begriff "Interrupt" nichts mehr mit den IRQs zu tun hat, also einem Interrupt, den ein PS/2-Keyboard-Controller auslöst), da sind theoretisch 8 Byte pro Millisekunde drin, praktisch sind 4 Millisekunden dafür sicherer. Full-Speed kann immerhin 64Byte im Interruptmodus (pro ms), den isochronen Modus gibt es auch noch, das reicht schon für 1023 Byte (da passen schon ein paar Scancodes rein). Highspeed-Isochron bietet immerhin eine Paketgröße von 3x1024 Byte bei 8 Transfers pro ms. Eher unwahrscheinlich für Tastaturen - das ist aber glauben und nicht wissen,  8 x 13 Transfers pro ms ist das Maximum bei USB 2.0. Die Latenz pro Transfer rechnet mal schön selbst aus. 
Einfach ist das alles nur, wenn z.B. eine Tastatur auch brav komplett in die richtige Geräteklasse eingeordnet wird.
Moderne Tastaturen und Mäuse werden nicht mehr eindeutig einer Geräteklasse zugeordnet - das sind Multitalente, nach Spezifikation Composite-Devices - im Gerätemanager als Verbundgeräte zu erkennen. Da muss man erstmal auseinanderklamüsern, über welches Interface was wie in welchem Modus angesprochen wird, vor allem, wenn da noch herstellerspezifische Treiber zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2012)

> Die USB-Unfähigkeit für NKRO ist kein USB-Problem


Öhm eigentlich schon. USB kann pro Devices nicht genug daten pro Polling/Takt übertragen! Daher ja die Aufteilung bei der Tastatur in mehrere Geräte.
Also das ist jetzt aber ein Hausgemachtes Problem von USB!

Hab irgendwo gelesen das es unter USB3 nicht solche Probleme gibt, müssen wir also auf die erste mecha Tastatur warten die USB3 unterstützt!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (3. August 2012)

Und wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Und wo hast du das gelesen?



Oh man, hab mir die Mecha letzten Samstag gekauf und seit letzten Freitag alles gelesen was es im iNet über Mecha Tastaturen zum lesen gab. Du könntest mich tot schlagen und mir würde nicht mehr einfallen wo das war!


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2012)

> Beim NKRO ging es mir nur darum zu verdeutlichen welche Datenmengen hier *sofort* und *augenblicklich* übertragen werden.


 
Sofort und Augenblicklich geht garnichts, schon garnicht bei einer seriellen Schnittstelle wie USB und auch PS/2.

Die Übertragung eines Datenpaketes dauert eben eine bestimmte Zeit.

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass PS/2 eben nicht den Zustand der Tastatur sondern Zustandsänderungen überträgt ist keine besondere Datenrate für NKRO erforderlich.

Das ist natürlich schon eine interressante Eigenschaft und aus technischer Sicht effizienter, wenn man das Ziel hat eine NKRO Tastatur zu bauen; in der Prakis hilft es aber am Ende nicht viel.



> Die USB-Unfähigkeit für NKRO ist kein USB-Problem


 
Es gibt theoretisch eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten USB NKRO-tauglich zu machen, physikalisch wäre/ist das kein Problem.

Abgesehen von der "QPAD MK-85 Methode" mit dem Aufsplitten des Tastenfeldes in mehrere "logische Tastaturen" könnte man etwa auch das Protokoll irgendwie ändern, dazu wäre aber ein entsprechender Spezialtreiber nötig, die Tastatur wäre daher nichtmehr kompatibel mit dem BIOS, alten PCs und Betriebssystemen, für die kein entsprechender Treiber existiert (wobei man dieses Problem durch einen Kompatibilitätsmodus des Tastaturcontrollers umgehen könnte).

Irgendwann in den 1990ern, als es nur USB 1.0 gab und man Egoshooter noch standardmäßig mit der Linken Hand auf den Pfeiltasten gesteuert hat war eben irgendein zuständiger Ingenieur der Meinung das 6KRO für USB Tastaturen ausreicht- auf USB 1.0 Basis hätte ein erhöhen dieses Wertes und eine damit verbundene Vergrößerung der Datenpakete auch eine weitere Verschlechterung der onehin nicht ganz optimalen Latenz bedeutet.

Zugunsten der Abwärtskompatibilität wurde das bis heute beibehalten.

Ich persönlich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass 6KRO nach wie vor völlig ausreicht: bei den meisten Spielen hat man eben nur eine Hand auf der Tastatur... und wer hat schon mehr als 6 Finger an einer Hand?

Abgesehen vom Spielen gibt es auch kaum einen sinnvollen Anwendungsbereich.

Wie auch immer, ich komme aktuell auch mit 2KRO ganz gut aus...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

So wer lust hat kann hier testen wie schnell er mit seiner Mecha ist. Der Test geht so ca 1 Minuten also auszuhalten!
Mann sollte den Test mal mit seiner alten Rubberdome und dann mit der Mecha machen, ist schon krass der Unterschied:

Speedtest - Ermittel deine Tippgeschwindigkeit mit unserem Schnellschreibtest: Wie schnell kannst du tippen? Lerne schneller zu tippen! German - 10FastFingers.com


----------



## ggAndy (9. August 2012)

Also ich habe auch eine MK-85 und hatte auf meinem alten Rechner mit Star-Bios keine probleme, jetzt habe ich mir einen Rechner aufgebaut mit einem MSI Z77A-GD65 MOBO und komme nicht damit ins UEFI/BIOS, unter windos7 funktioniert sie augenscheinlich obwohl ich das noch nicht alles durch getestet habe, ich habe auch einen KVM - Switsch der nicht mit der Tasten kombi mehr zu gebrauchen ist wenn ich die MK-85 am Switsch habe, hänge ich dagegen meine Olle Microsoft Tastatur (auch USB) dann klappt das alles wieder.. ich mein mal, für 150 euro dürfte es solche probleme nicht geben. .. wenn eine alte Tastatur mit einem neuen UEFI kann, warum dann sowas? die bei Qpad wissen auch nicht was sie sagen sollen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2012)

Das Problem kommt nicht von der Tastatur sondern vom Bios. Und zwar genau vom NKOR über USB. Wenn du glück hast kommt in nächster Zeit mal ein Bios Update für dein Board raus das dieses Problem behebt!


----------



## ggAndy (12. August 2012)

Na ja, dann will ich mal schwer hoffen, das ich nicht ewig warten muss, ... vorübergehend hab ich mittlerweile eine alte Cherry hinter der MK-85 aufgebaut, und die über den USB Hub der MK-85 mit der MK-85 verbunden, so kann ich .. die Cherry angeschlossen an die MK, .. den KVM Switsch bedienen, mit der Cherry ins UEFI des Z77A-GD65 Boards kommen, alle andern Windows unabhänigigen Funktionen bedienen, und am 2. Anschluss des MK-85 USB Hub habe ich noch mein Logitech-Pad, mit dem ich sogar auf Beide Rechner zu greifen kann.. naja.. so gehts eben auch   ich würde mich auch ungern von ihr trennen, da ich mit ihr spitzenmässig schreiben kann... hab ja sogar die Tasten extra mit Gummi-Dumpers von WASD ausgestattet.. waren noch mal 14 Euro...


----------

